# Topics > Risk of AI > Control of AI and robots >  What is the female robot going to be in the future

## qiouxdoll

Robots already build our cars, clean our houses and make our food – now manufacturers are offering life-like, moving real love dolls for “private fun”.

Sex robots are essentially realistic dolls that have sophisticated movements that closely mimic humans so that they can romp. 

Sexbots are hyper-realistic with features such as built-in heaters to create the feeling of body warmth.

----------

